# Seasonal Changes...



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 6, 2005)

Now that the Forum has changed to some kind of green, as well as my lawn from under the snow, the seasonal lifestyle must change as well.

I'm still skiing and hopefully in early May...

However so far since Easter weekend, avoiding the rain I've got three 15+ mile days of riding my mountain bicycle, mostly on dirt roads and two 12+ mile day on my road bicycle.  It's still a bit too early for the Goldwing though...

What seasonal recreation changes are you making?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2005)

After I buy a house... I'm going to get a new mountain bike..  My MTBs have small frames for Jersey rides...  Need something bigger..

Also want to get a dirk bike...

Gonna start fishing soon too...

Also want to hike too...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm still pretending like its peak ski season! 

The change back to summer forum colors isn't helping though! :angry:

I'm hoping to get some mtn biking in this year and some more hiking...


----------



## Stephen (Apr 6, 2005)

HOORAY summer colors! Green! I LOVE GREEN! 



-Stephen


----------



## teachski (Apr 6, 2005)

I HATE this color...I think it's the shade...It's hard on my eyes!  I am not against the seasonal change, just this shade.


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah yes, the seasonal color scheme debate!  :lol: 

Historically, I've changed the color scheme to the summer colors when the daytime high at my house reaches 70*F. Today we hit 74*F so it's time to start thinking about summer. There's still some skiing to be had, but I'm hoping activity will remain high here as we shift some of our attention to warmer weather activities, including hiking. Happy Spring!
:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Glad you put it up with a smile.  I understand the color change comes with the season change and a warning  was given it was coming a couple days ago.  The colors are hard on the eye IMO.  I would not have commented unless a thread was created.  I gave my opinion in Pm form to TB.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, still in ski-zone for me...ski season never ends in my mind...:wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2005)

:smash:  uke: 

i know some of you like it, but.........

i'm still going skiing saturday, and trying to get at least 5-10 more days in before packing it up.  greg is right, it is hiking season!  with skins on and later with skis on the back!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

TB is right.. in my mind it will not end either.  8 days still planned with lift service skiing.  A few days of Am Skiing pm hiking while the bugs are not out.  I plan on seeing it snow in Maine tomorrow night and to hay with the 70 degree temps. :beer:


----------



## ozskier (Apr 6, 2005)

Way too early to be green, IMHO.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the color .... it's a nice change.  I'll still be skiing, of course.  I just remember the fact that I live in the Northeast because I love the season change.  (It's a constant debate between me and my parents, sister, brother in law and nephew who moved to Florida a few years back.)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2005)

.....oh, Greg at what Temperature do you change back to the Winter scheme?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2005)

change the colors back!!!!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 6, 2005)

This just means I have more yardwork to do now.   Once bowling season is over, I'm off to the mountains!  I don't find the colors that bad,  but the blue is a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 6, 2005)

I haven't put the boots and skis away yet, nay, I even have my new BC touring skis on their way (I love spring clearance sales: Karhu Pyxis with Voile 3-pin cable bindings, mounted and delivered for under $300). But today I was out without socks or sleeves and that means that it's time to lube the bike chain and start riding this weekend.

I think I'm going to put some skinnier tires (Specialized Nexus) on the bike (2002 Gary Fisher Presidio), too.

I'm already daydreaming about my 3 big Maine backpacking trips, and wishing I could spend my two weeks on the Long Trail this summer instead of next.


----------



## teachski (Apr 6, 2005)

Please, Change these awful colors!  They are very hard to look at!  Hard on the eyes!  Keep the greens if you'd like, just NOT this green.  in addition to being hard to look at, in my opinion, it's a nauseating color.  PLEASE, Greg, do me a favor and change the color.

The header colors are fine, just these god-awful colors under posts.  They are very hard on the eyes!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 6, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> .....oh, Greg at what Temperature do you change back to the Winter scheme?



At the first frost in the fall.

=Stephen


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2005)

gaaahhhh, make this green stuff go away.  

This isn't the golfzone forum is it?


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 6, 2005)

*LOVE THE GREEN - !!!  

WELCOME SPRING!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow. Some really passionate responses here. Are the summer colors _that_ hard to look at?  :blink: 

Anyway...I've set it up so those that want to change it back to the winter colors can. Just log into your *Profile* and select your desired _Board Style_. I just thought it was fun to have a seasonal change, but I guess it didn't go over too well this spring...ya big bunch of babies...  :wink:


----------



## teachski (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you , Thank you , Thank you!
xoxoxo

The colors are so much easier on my eyes!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2005)

Thankx Greg, much better.  Skiing is my passion/addiction.  ChileMass you need Therapy.  I'll join you 1 glass at a time.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, I *like* the green. I find it a lot easier on the eyes. I've never liked the pretend-it's-paper look of a white background with dark text. I'm old school - everything but my web browser is configured to be a black background with light colored text.

Who's with me for monochrome???
 8)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Greg, I like the option of being able to keep the winter colors much better!  :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2005)

*LOVE THE BLUE!!!!  WELCOME BACK!!!*


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2005)

what trailboss said! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Hey, I *like* the green. I find it a lot easier on the eyes. I've never liked the pretend-it's-paper look of a white background with dark text. I'm old school - everything but my web browser is configured to be a black background with light colored text.
> 
> Who's with me for monochrome???
> 8)


my web page is black background on white text...  but that's black on white.  black on brown with green highlights is just icky.


----------



## teachski (Apr 7, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> what trailboss said! :beer:


What trailboss and riverc0il both said. 



			
				riverc0il" said:
			
		

> black on brown with green highlights is just icky.



That's what I said, it's hard to look at!  To me that is a nauseating combo.


----------



## hammer (Apr 7, 2005)

I decided to go with the summer colors...I do like the winter colors better, but I'd rather look forward to spring and summer at this point.  I'll most likely change my color scheme back to winter just after Labor Day, though. :wink:

For those who want to stick to the winter colors at least they have an option.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 7, 2005)

i think ill change when there is no snow at all left in  NE, then change back with the first snow storm.


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll change it to summer after Killington closes and back to winter then Sugarloaf starts snowmaking in September.  :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 12, 2005)

It was in the 70's on Sunday, but this morning was below freezing. Ah, spring in New England.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 12, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> It was in the 70's on Sunday, but this morning was below freezing. Ah, spring in New England.


Yep, shortsleeves since this weekend. I left the windows open last night and work up this morning feeling extra cold... and today I'm wearing long sleeves, geesh! 



I love these colors!!! I like the winter and it's just a whole other aspect of nature to enjoy, but I think I'm just more at home with the green. Feels so earthy, so... mother nature!

Plus, I was really excited to open up the site and see a nice pic of the Knife's Edge on the top corner! 

I can't wait to get out!!!! Rock on!!!!
 :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Apr 12, 2005)

Snowing in Somersworth, NH today.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 12, 2005)

Snowing in Ipswich, MA now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Snowing in Ipswich, MA now.



Told you that ski season wasn't over quite yet  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2005)

Scraped a good 1/16" of ice off the car this morning. Plenty of frost on the grass, too.

Still, the skis are put away and are staying there. I will ... be patient.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It snowed in Boston for a while yesterday and TB showed no mercy to those who were whining. :roll:   It's only April and this is New England  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Anyway...I've set it up so those that want to change it back to the winter colors can. Just log into your *Profile* and select your desired _Board Style_.


Now that you can select your theme, I thought it would be interesting to see how many like the summer theme versus the blue winter theme. I added a poll to this thread.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Now that you can select your theme, I thought it would be interesting to see how many like the summer theme versus the blue winter theme. I added a poll to this thread.


If you can add a "either -- depends on the season" option (or something like that) to the poll then I could answer...


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

Added an either/neither option.


----------

